# CoDeSys



## Anonymous (20 März 2004)

Welche erfahrungen habt Ihr mit CoDeSys und dessen Derivaten?

Gruß 
ZotoS


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

Hallo ZotoS,

meine Erfahrungen sind recht gemischt. CoDeSys hat ein paar nette Sachen, wie z.B. die interne Visualisierung, hat aber auch einige Macken. Ich habe z.B. noch keine Version gesehen wo ein Querverweis funktioniert und der Online-Change kann zum Schüttelfrost der Maschine führen. Das ich bei Änderung eines Bits Offline gehen das komplette Programm übersetzen und laden muss ist in meinen Augen auch nicht mehr zeitgemäss. 
Die Bedienung ist recht gewöhnungsbedürftig und hat ihre Ecken und Kanten, nicht alles was man aus anderen Programmen kennt funktioniert hier, ich habe bis heute noch nicht sicher herausgefunden wann cut&paste funktioniert und wann nicht, der AS-Editor ist hierfür das beste Beispiel.
Ich kenne aber auch Leute die sind von CoDeSys restlos begeistert, ist alles etwas Geschmaksache und eine Frage des persönlichen Arbeitsstills, ich z.B. hasse Mäuse und dann hast du bei CoDeSys schlechte Karten.
Also einfach mal ausprobieren, aber alles was man von Siemens, AB etc. so kennt vorher ablöschen.

Gruß
Günter


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

*Danke!*

Hallo Günter,

danke erst mal für Deine Einschätzung. 
Dass man sich von der S7-Welt lösen sollte um sich mit CoDeSys zu beschäftigen finde ich nicht schlimm.

Ich habe kein Problem damit Step7 zu Programmieren. Aber ich habe nie verstanden wozu man immer noch Merker benötigt. Es ginge doch auch mit Variablen und Arrays von diesen, wie in anderen Hochsprachen!
Warum muss ich denn eigentlich meine Bausteine in S7 Nummern geben FcXX? Wenn ich doch eh symbolisch arbeite. Vielleicht kommt es daher dass ich normalerweise ANSI-C programmiere. Die S7 ist mir erst seit dem ich ST und Graph kenne etwas sympathischer geworden.

Das mit dem ungewöhnlichen händling ist auch nichts neues, als ich zum ersten mal Step5 fünf aufgemacht habe, habe ich mich gefragt ob die wissen was sie ihren Kunden antun ;o)

Was für eine Art Projekt hast Du mit CoDeSys durchgeführt?

Was mich interessieren würde ist das Ansprechen von Servoverstärkern.
Und die OPC-Schnittstelle.


___________
Gruß
ZotoS


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

Hallo ZotoS,

ich denke STEP5 kann man nur verstehen wenn man die Historie kennt.
Ich habe damals mit der Version 3.x unter CPM angefangen und da gab es kein Windows, noch war eine andere grafische Oberfläche wirklich verbreitet. Das was später kam baute von der Optik her auf Borlands Turbo Vision auf, leider hat es Siemens dann nicht mehr auf die Reihe gebracht etwas zeitgemässes aufzulegen. Was das "antun" anbetrifft, es haben sich viele geweigert (unter anderem auch ich) von der liebgewonnenen CPM-Version mit all den schönen Funktionstasten, die sämtlichst in den Gehirnwindungen eingebrannt waren auf die erste Version mit Mausbedienung umzusteigen, erst als die Fktasten wieder eingeführt wurden ging es wieder besser.

Meine eigentlich Kritik an CoDeSys begündet sich nicht an einer andersgearteten Bedienung, sondern daran das das Ganze selbst in Version 2.3 (oder 2.4??) noch nicht sauber läuft und das solche Selbstverständlichkeiten wie z.B. ein Netzwerk eines FUP-Bausteines von einem Projekt in ein anderes zu kopieren nicht funktionieren (sollte es mittlerweile gehen lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren) oder das es kein automatisches Einrücken im ST-Editor gibt usw. Solche Sachen nerven mich in der täglichen Arbeit, sie verlangen immer wieder jede Menge unnützer Mausklicks( :evil: ). Ich habe mal eine Liste angefangen, die wollte ich an 3S schicken, um mal die Reaktion zu testen.
Ach ja, Merker gibt es in CoDeSys auch noch, die sind nämlich in der IEC-61131 definiert (nicht das ich Siemens in Schutz nehmen möchte die blöden Datenbausteine und die FB/FC-Nummern wären das Erste was ich abschaffen würde).

Was deine Frage zu den Servos anbetrifft, da kann man keine pauschale Antwort geben. Zum einen wird CoDeSys in System wie z.B. Max-4 von Elau eingesetzt wo die Servoachsen Bestandteil des System sind und über herstellereigene Funktionen angesprochen werden, zum anderen kannst du natürlich über einen beliebigen Bus Servos ankoppeln. Die musste du dann genauso verarzten wie in einer "normalen" SPS. Es gibt von 3S auch eine Version der PLC-OPEN MotionBausteine, mit denen habe ich aber noch nicht gearbeitet.

Die OPC-Schnittstelle siehst du als normaler Anwender innerhalb von CoDeSys nicht (zumindest in den Systemen mit den ich gearbeitet habe), du musst da nur parametrieren was in das Symbolfile exportiert werden soll (die Schritte hierzu sind auch nicht unbedingt logisch nachvollziehbar). Ich habe bisher nur den OPC-Server von 3S auf Visualisierungs-PC's eingesetzt und dabei OPC hassen gelernt, vielleicht ist es jetzt besser aber damals lief die Sache nicht besonders stabil und die Performance war bestenfalls mangelhaft. Im Vergleich zur normalen Kommunikation mit einer S7 waren die Bildaufbauzeiten endlos.

Günter


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2004)

*halb so böse wie sein ruf*

Hallo,

also ich mag Codesys, man kann flüssig arbeiten.
Die Zeit in der 'mehr bugs als bytes' zutreffend war ist eigentlich vorbei.

+ integrierte VISU zum testen.
+ integrierter Simulator.
+ Variablendeklaration als Text.
+ wenig MausKlicks erforderlich.
+ Debug durch FB Instanzen.
+ Programmbaum mit Unterordnern (Strukturierung).
- AS - sehr unübersichtlich.
- Querverweis.
- benötigt sehr viel Bildschirmplatz.
- Übersicht über Abarbeitung - Taskzuordnung.
- Hardwarebaum - Definition.
- Variablenauswahl.

zu DERIVATEN:
Die sind vielfach in einem schlechten Zustand, weil die Firmen nur einmal bei 3S kaufen, dann sauer sind und es Streit gibt. 
Kundenspezifische Teile die 3S erstellt, werden so gut wie nie erneuert oder überarbeitet.

Beckhoff hat vor nicht allzu langer Zeit endlich geupdatet.
B&R krebst immer noch mit uralt Editoren herum.
...

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2004)

Danke Günter, danke Kurt,

ich bin ja froh mal was von anderen Anwendern zu hören.
Benutzt Ihr nur die Soft-SPS Lösung oder setzt ihr auch SPS-Hardware mit CoDeSys ein?

@Kurt, Du scheinst ja schon richtig viel damit erlebt zu haben.

Gruß
ZoToS


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Mai 2004)

Hi @All,
also hat B&R Codesys?! Uraltversion? Gibt&s CoDeSys als eigene Version? Oder ist das nur integriert in SPS-Tools? Suchen Ersetzen verstehe ich bei 'B&R auch nicht, #bei Kontaktplan (den kann ich sowieso nicht leiden) gehts nicht. die Ablaufsprache ist ein graus in meinen Augen.

Gibts denn Codesys zum testen irgendwo?

gruß pt


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

@plc_tippser

Unter:
http://www.3s-software.com/
kannst Du dir z.B. die CD kostenlos bestellen, inhalte sind die Entwicklungsumgebung (~Vollversion) mit Simulation und eine Echtzeiterweiterung mit einer beschränkung nach 1h geht die Echtzeit aus und somit die Anwendung auf stopp.

Aber die Entwicklungsumgebung alleine ist schon gut um Tests zu machen.

Man muss sich aber etwas Zeit nehmen (mehr als eine Mittagspause).

Gruß
ZoToS


----------



## Kurt (24 Mai 2004)

*damit nichts falsch läuft*

B&R hat für das AutomationStudio einige Editoren + Zubehör von 3S gekauft.

Der Kontaktplaneditor ist aber 'Made by B&R itself'.
Dafür hat B&R den FB Editor von 3S nicht gekauft, das ist zwar komisch, aber es ist halt so.

Der AutomationBasic Editor ist anscheinend 'SonderDeveloped' bei 3S für B&R.

Uralt Editor:
weil zB bei 3S das Mausrad im Editor schon lange geht, aber bei B&R nicht.
weil das B&R AutoStudio öfter einen unkontrollierten Abgang macht und das bei Codesys fast nicht mehr vorkommt.

Was die Kompiler und das Drumherum betrifft, so hat AutomationStudio NICHTS mit CodeSys zu tuen.

Kurt


----------



## plc_tippser (24 Mai 2004)

@Kurt

Danke für diese Info&s, die kann ich gut bei meinen Kollegen von B&R anbringen :lol:  Wir haben oft irgendwelche unerklärlichen Abstürze des Automation Studios.

Gruß pt


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2004)

hallo,

was für steuerungen programmeirt ihr den mit codesys?

ich hab mich jetzt auch mal schlau gemacht, siemens, ab, mitsu... lassen sich damit ja garnicht programmieren.

aber so wie ich es verstanden habe kann man damit sehr viele andere devirate programmieren?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2004)

CoDeSys ist von der Firma 3s (smart-software-solutions)
Die eine Möglichkeit ist eine reine Soft-SPS auf Basis von WinNT/2000 oder Linux einzusetzen. Hier zahlt man pro RunTime an 3S.
Die zweite möglichkeit ist es Hardware zu kaufen auf die bereits eine RunTime aufgespielt wurde z.B. von TR-Systemtechnik gibt es unter den @ktiv-io Baugruppen schöne Steuerungen. Soviel ich weis setzt auch WAGO CoDeSys im 750 System ein.

Gruß 
ZoToS


----------



## EWS (25 Mai 2004)

Hi

@ Markus ich hab mich jetzt auch mal schlau gemacht, siemens, ab, mitsu... lassen sich damit ja garnicht programmieren

*Stimmt nicht *man kann mit CoDeSys auch die S5,S7,S7200 usw programmieren.

Nur dann heißt CoDeSys -> ProSys 1131 und ist von der Firma Deltalogic.
Die Oberfläche können die Firmen wie Deltalogic von 3s (smart-software-solutions) kaufen und schreiben dann Ihren eigenen Treiber dafür.
Aber dazu kann unser Mann von Deltalogic hier im Forum bestimmt mehr sagen.

netten Gruß

Christian Werner


----------



## EWS (25 Mai 2004)

*Nachtrag*

*Abkündigung:* Die Software ACCON-ProSys 1131 wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und ist nur noch bis 30.06.2004 lieferbar. Der technische Support steht Ihnen bis zum 31.12.2005 zur Verfügung.

Das habe ich gerade bei Deltalogic zu ProSys 1131 gelesen. Tja liegt vielleicht daran das die Jungs Ihren Treiber nie richtig in den Griff bekommen haben. Schade das die Kunden die sich dafür entschieden haben jetzt alleine im Regen stehen.
Schon wieder ein Grund *nur *bei *Siemens* zu kaufen.


----------



## Kurt (25 Mai 2004)

*zu: wer verwendet codesys?*

Es gibt die sogenannte Automation Alliance und eine Liste der Members:

http://www.automation-alliance.com/index.shtml?aa_partner

Eigentlich gut, wenn nicht jeder 'Kleine' oder 'Große' der nur in einem kleinen Segment eine SPS Funktionalität benötigt, seine eigene Suppe kocht. Für die Anwender ist es sicher ein Vorteil.

Das Feld ist bunt gemischt:
SPSer, Antriebsfritzen, Zählermänner, Terminalheinis, Temperaturmaxis ...

und noch:
http://www.users-conference.com/index.shtml?Kundenreferenz_d

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

Hallo Kurt,

das was du als Vorteil siehst kann auch ganz schnell in die Hose gehen.
Installiere mal zwei oder mehr CoDeSys Abkömlinge, möglichst auf unterschiedlichen Versionen basierend. Ich habe mal beim Kunden gesessen und bin mit einer V2.3 nicht mehr online gekommen weil ich ein paar Tage zuvor V2.2 für eine andere Steuerung installiert hatte. Erst als ich die V2.2 gelöscht habe lief die Sache wieder (naturlich nach Neuinstallation der V2.3, zum Glück hatte jemand die CD dabei).
Wenn ich sehe, dass CoDeSys quer durch die Branche von 40-50 Herstellern (meine Schätzung, kennt jemand die genaue Zahl?) eingesetzt wird, dann kann es schon problematisch werden. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen Trick den ich nicht kenne.

Gruß

Günter


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Das was Günter da beschreibt ist wirklich nicht schön um es nett zu formulieren. Das kann einem den ganzen Tag versauen. Man kommt zu einem Kunden und muss nur eine kleine Änderung machen oder noch viel schlimmer man hat jede menge arbeit und dann will die IDE bzw. das PG nicht so richtig mit der Steuerung zusammen arbeiten. Ist mir aber bei Siemens auch schon öfters passiert. Dort war zwar die Version nicht das Problem dafür aber die Hardware-Patches. 
Zurück zu CoDeSys das mit den Abkömmlingen kann ich nicht verstehen. Die sollten doch einfach nur eine IDE einsetzen so wie es ihre Werbung verspricht: *one world one tool! *
Also je mehr ich mit CoDeSys auseinandersetze umso mehr Schwachstellen entdecke ich.
Aber von der Idee bin ich immer noch überzeugt. Eine Entwicklungsumgebung für verschiedene Hardware-SPSen bis hin zur Soft-SPS. Und das ganze mit allen IEC61131 Sprachen.

Gruß
ZoToS


----------



## Kurt (6 Juni 2004)

Hallo Günter,

du hast vollkommen Recht, es ist schon ein großer Mist wenn man sich mit dem Werkzeug rumärgern muss und die Ursache ein Versionsmischmasch ist.
Wenn ein Programm Dateien in das SystemDir müllt und bei einer nicht abwärtskompatiblen `Weiterentwicklung`den Filenamen gleich lässt, dann ist das, speziell wenn mehrere Versionen am Rechner gehalten werden müssen eine Schlamperei des Herstellers.

Noch schlimmer ist es, wenn das Installprogramm einen Downgrade auf eine alte Version nicht zulässt, weil es eine neuere Datei am Rechner findet und Diese nicht überschreiben will.

Ein Trick der manchmal hilft ist, dass man die versionsspezifischen Dateien vom SystemDir in das ProgrammDir kopiert.

JA - der Versionskrieg mit Hardware, Firmware, IDE, LIB und OS wird uns noch viel Ärger bereiten, aber auch manchen Auftrag in's Haus bringen. 

Gruß
Kurt


----------



## Runtime (19 Oktober 2004)

Kannst Problemlos mit verschiedenen Codesys Versionen arbeiten - mußt nur immer die Version , mit der Du arbeiten willst in der Windows Regestrie eintragen !!!

bei Opcon passiert das über ein Batch-File - den klickst Du an und der trägt die entsprechene Codesys-Version in der Regestrie ein...

Vorraussetzung ist dass du die Verschiedene Versionen auch in seperaten Verzeichnissen installierst...

Was meiner Meinug bis jetzt zu kurz gekommen ist :

Mal abgesehen von den Schwierigkeiten im Handling , muß man doch mal ganz klar den Vorteil von Codesys sehen :

Es ist eine Hochsprache und bietet dadurch jede Menge vorteile !!!

Einmal mit der Variabelndeklaration und ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt in meinen Augen - Die Mathematischen Funktionen !!! Wenn ihr mal ein Berechnung in einer Bosch CL-Steuerung oder von mir aus auch auf einer S7 machen mußtet - dann ist Codesys doch Gold dagegen !!!
Oder Formatumwandlungen DINT_TO_BOOL etc... macht dass mal mit einer Bosch oder Siemens...da schreibt manm sich die Finger wund...

mit Codesys kann man aber auch ganz klassisch programmieren mit Schrittkette und allem Pipapo...

also ich sehe mal die Vorteile von dem System nicht immer nur die Nachteile...

mfg


Thorsten


----------



## Ralle (20 Oktober 2004)

DINT_TO_BOOL ???? da brauch ich bei Step7 gar nix zu schreiben.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

@runtime

simmt es ist eine Kleinigkeit die Einträge in der Registrierung umzuschreiben, ich muss nur die betroffenen 8243 Schlüssel (oder so) auf den gewünschten Wert ändern. :wink: 
Es gibt  leider eine CoDeSys-Welt ausserhalb von OpCon und für die wird kein Batchfile mitgeliefert. Abgesehen davon bin ich in erster Linie SPS-Programmierer (dafür bekommen ich zumindest mein Geld) und Grundlagenforschung in Sachen Kompatibilität verschiedender CoDeSys-Versionen gehört weder zum meinen Aufgaben, noch möchte ich daraus ein Hobby machen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es eine peinliche Situation ist, wenn du beim Kunden sitzt und kommst nicht mehr an die Steuerung ran, weil du am Vortag eine andere CoDeSys-Variante installiert hast.
In meinem Fall brachte noch nicht einmal eine Neuinstallation des CoDeSys V2.3 Abkömmlings (Nicht-OpCon, IndraLogix gab es damals noch nicht) etwas. Erst als ich die V2.2 dinstalliert hatte (OpCon Umgebung) und danach die V2.3 nochmal neu installierte lief die Sache wieder.

Ich stelle nicht in Abrede, dass CoDeSys viele gute Ansätze hat, ich beanstande nur die Ausführung, die mich bei der täglichen Arbeit behindert. Ausserdem hat Ralle recht, es gibt durchaus Punkte an denen S7 oder eine andere Steuerung mit konventioneller SPS-Programmierung Vorteile hat.


Gruß

Günter


----------



## Runtime (25 Oktober 2004)

ja klar , versteh Dich !

Hatte auch schon das Problem -

Habe Codesys V2.0 , Codesys V2.2 , Indralogic und jetzt noch Indra Works auf meinem Laptop 

und seit ich das Indra Works drauf hab , hatte ich auch mal so ein Problem :

Habe online ein Bootprojekt erzeugt , aber die Steuerung ist mit Fehlermeldung hochgelaufen , mußte dann zuerst unter Zielsystemeinstellungen Sysmboldatei senden aktivieren...das habe ich vorher nicht gebraucht... war ne komische Sache... hab ich die Linie mal ne halbe Stunde lahm gelegt , weil ich die Steuerung nichtmehr zum Laufen gebracht hatte...

War aber nur ein einzigesmal passiert , vielleicht hat das auch gar nichts miteinander zu tun...

Aber das sind dann so die kleinen Feinheiten die man "Berufserfahrung" nennt ;-)

mfg


Thorsten


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

Mahlzeit !
Ich nutze seit  ca . einem halben jahr Codesys (WAGO) und bin sehr zufriefden damit. Die Umgewöhnung von Siemens ist na klar nicht so easy, lohnt sich aber in meinen Augen.  Das ewige Geleier von  hotfix,update, lizenz usw geht mir bei Siemens tierisch auf den Keks. Genauso die begrentzten Funktionen der Hardware (CPU 312 Remanenz !! usw) sind ein schlechter Witz !  Von den Preisen ganz zu schweigen !


----------



## BadTaste (1 Februar 2005)

> Ich nutze seit ca . einem halben jahr Codesys (WAGO) und bin sehr zufriefden damit. Die Umgewöhnung von Siemens ist na klar nicht so easy, lohnt sich aber in meinen Augen.



Ich stimme Dir zu, auch ich finde CoDeSys sehr gut, Siemens ist nur im onlineverhalten unschlagbar. Aber die neue Wagosteuerung mit dem CAA ist auch schon recht brauchbar für die Onlineprogrammierung.

hoffentlich bleiben die weiter am Ball ;-)

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

*CoDeSys wird sich hoffentlich durchsetzten*

Eine herstellerübergreifende Vereinheitlichung ist doch überfällig!

Und mögliche Kinderkrankheiten verschwinden doch nach und nach.

Dass viele dem gewachsenen Umfeld und dem Gewohnten voererst nachtrauern, ist klar.

Hoffentlich torpediert niemand mit seiner Größe und seinem Geld die CoDeSys-Verbreitung.

Wir müssen uns vor Augen halten, dass wir kein Internet und kein Forum hätten, wenn es entsprechende Vereinheitlichungen in der Rechnertechnik nicht schon vor mehr als 20 Jahren gegeben hätte.

Eine spannende und interessante Zeit,
Thomas


----------



## Roland Wagner (1 Juni 2005)

*CoDeSys - Forum*

Hi Leute,

ich muss bekennen, dass ich erst kürzlich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin. Ich oute mich hiermit als Mitarbeiter von 3S, dem Hersteller von CoDeSys, und bin somit natürlich per Definition ein Fan  :lol: - schließlich lebe ich von dem Tool.

Aber natürlich kann ich die ausgesprochene Kritik zumindest teilweise nachvollziehen. Und ich kann auch versichern, dass 3S intensiv an der Verbesserung und Weiterentwicklung arbeitet. Es war und ist uns immer wichtig, dass die Anwender Spass haben, mit CoDeSys zu arbeiten. Aber bei aller Genialität  :wink: sind unsere Entwickler eben auch nur Menschen ...

Ohne jetzt dem wirklich umfangreichen SPS-Forum Konkurrenz machen zu wollen, möchte ich doch darauf hinweisen, dass es seit einigen Wochen auch ein spezielles CoDeSys-Forum gibt. Das Forum arbeitet übrigens auf der gleichen Basis php ist somit für alle Nutzer vom SPS-Forum ebenso einfach zu bedienen (und darüber hinaus zweisprachig).

http://forum.3s-software.com/


----------



## Torsten_G (1 Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

auch bei mir gehört CoDeSys zum täglichen Brot, ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.

Dieses Versionsproblematik haben wir allerdings nicht; es laufen definitiv auch verschieden Versionen miteinander, zumindest was unsere Systeme anbelangt (Wago + Elau)

Es ist, wenn man aus der Siemens-Welt kommt, sicher eine Umstellung.

Aber wenn man sieht, was das System alles bietet - da muss ich bei der Erlanger Apotheke aber lange nach suchen.

- Programmierung im strukturierten Text und in Ablaufsprache
- Eingebautes Trace-System für sämtliche Variablen
- Die Möglichkeit interner Visualisierungen
- Einfach verständliche Steuerungskonfiguration

Und, und, und...

Zeig mir mal einer ein System, das fehlerfrei und stabil läuft. Das gibt es weder bei Siemens oder sonstwo, da kochen alle Hersteller nur mit Wasser.

Und wenn man dann die Preise sieht ...  :roll: 

Viele Grüße

Torsten


----------



## Jenser (9 Juni 2005)

Hallo @ all 
Ich habe folgendes Problem in CoDeSys:

Ich kann die Zustände, der analogen Signale an der Eingangsklemme, im Onlinemodus von CoDeSys (2.3.4.3) nicht sehen. Dabei funktioniert diese (mit KS2000 Beckhoff Busklemmenkonfigurationstool ausprobiert)! Die Analogen Signale werden als 12 Bit in CoDeSys übertragen. Nur eben mit der BK5120.eds Datei irgendwie nicht ... die digitalen E/A's kommen sauber an (egal welche Mappingart eingestellt ist). 

Nun ist mir gesagt worden, dass Hersteller in den *.esd Dateien Analoge Ein und Ausgänge aus Sicherheitsgründen "sperren" bzw. 0 setzen. Nur weis ich weder wo, noch wie das sein soll.
Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre das prima ... 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## M_o_t (14 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte das Problem auch schon, dann war was an der Konfiguration etwas mit der Adressierung falsch.

Gruß

M_o_t


----------



## Jenser (14 Juni 2005)

Scheint so ... 

CoDeSys Support meinte dies:

"Wir haben uns einmal die Liste der Modulparameter angesehen und festgestellt, daß das Objekt 5500 „Activate PDOs“ keinen Defaultwert hat. Es kann sein, dass CoDeSys dieses Objekt überschreibt und dieses dann disabled.
Bitte wenden Sie sich mit dem Hinweis auf das o.a. SDO an Beckhoff. Vielleicht weiß Beckhoff schon etwas darüber."

Beckhoff Support:

"Leider ist die Konfigiration der CoDeSys anders als bei unserer Software (TwinCat). (Hier wäre die Projektierung etwas einfacher...) Sie müssen die Ein- und Ausgänge selber ansprechen, und zwar mit den TxPDOs und RxPDOs. Die Infos hierzu finden Sie in der Doku zum BK5120."

Da TwinCat das SCM03-C Modul von EXOR nicht anspricht, geht dies leider nicht. Und wenn ich die CAN Object IDs bzw. Adressen vergleiche, gibt es keinen Unterschied. Alles müste theoretisch plug & "pray" mässig funktionieren!

Aber trotzdem Danke erstmal, falls nochjemand eine Idee oder einen Tipp für mich hat ... der sollte dies bitte kund tun


----------



## M_o_t (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

bei älteren Wago's war es zwingend erforderlich die Analogmodule an erster Stelle zu setzen.

Gruß
M_o_t


----------



## Jenser (15 Juni 2005)

Hab ich auch schon probiert, leider erfolglos. Aber ich habe Hoffnung!   Es kann sein das es weder an Beckhoff noch an CoDeSys liegt!

Ich hab jetzt eine Fehlermeldung entdeckt die auf EXOR hinweist. Kurz darauf habe ich bei dennen angerufen, dass scheinbar was mit der EXOR.CAN Libary nicht stimmt.
Diese haben mir mitgeteilt das Sie einen ähnlichen, funktionstüchtigen Testaufbau mit einer BK5120 besitzen und meine Konfiguration überprüfen wollen. Mal sehen was da rauskommt.


----------



## Jenser (16 Juni 2005)

So ... Problem gelöst! Es lag an dem EXOR modul ... man muste nicht nur die Steuerungskonfiguration durchführen (modul + Beckhoff *.eds einfügen)  sondern auch aus einer implementierten Libary einen Funktionsbaustein aufrufen. Dannach funktionierte der CANbus bzw. die Klemmen sauber. Very Happy


----------



## Jenser (24 Juni 2005)

Problem doch nur zur Hälfte gelöst! ... Komischer weise funktioniert alles einwandfrei, wenn ich die fertige Projektdatei bzw. die darin enthaltene Steuerungskonfiguration für mich abwandle. Und das OHNE den oben beschriebenen Funktionsbaustein zu starten.

Erstelle ich ein komplett neues Projekt und konfiguriere/parametriere die Steuerung "gleich", dann gehen die BK5120 in den Pre-Operationalmodus. Sprich es können nur SDO's, aber keine gemappten PDO's, gesendet und empfangen werden. 
Sende ich jetzt einen Node_Start an die BK5120, geht dieser in den Operationalmodus und es funktionieren zwar die digitalen Eingänge halbwegs, aber an den Analogen tut sich komischerweise nix (Obwohl im OBID 6423 ein TRUE steht = Aktiviert das ereignisgesteuerte Senden von PDOs mit Analogeingängen.)!

Falls mir irgendjemand sagen kann, welche Objekt-ID's von der Defaultkonfiguration in der BK5120.eds verändert werden müssen, dann wäre das fein.

In meiner Konfiguration handelt es sich um einen BK5120 Firmware C5, 2* 4 digitale E., 1*2 digitale E, 1*4 digitale Ausgänge, 1*1 analogen Eingang. Diese hängen an einem SCM03C Modul von Exor welches mit CoDeSys programmiert/konfiguriert wird.


----------



## Integer (24 April 2006)

Hallo Jenser

Gibts da mit dem CAN Koppler BK5120 und Anlaog etwas neues?
Welchen Baustein aus der CAN Library musste aufgerufen werden?

Meine Konfig ist folgende:
XV200 mit codesys und BK5120 CANknoten mit Digital und Analog KLemmen.
Auch ich habe gleiche Probleme. Digital KLemmen funktionieren Analoge nicht.

Integer


----------

